# Media Room setup - Projector or Screen 1st?



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I am 1st time Projector Screen user and have been reading up on the various options for my projector and have decided (mostly) on projector screen brand. 


Projector - BenQ W1070 - for low cost $729.00 Amazon and flexible viewing/install options

Screen - Elite Screens 2:35 Aspect Grey Screen

Here's the question. Should I buy and install the projector first so I know for sure what screen size to get? OR, just jump in and buy the biggest that will fit in my room? 

Room Dimensions - left to right 13' x front to back 17'. My viewing preference in regular movie theaters is close so I may be the exception to the rule on how big a screen I plan on using... 

I am planning on getting the 138" 2:35 ratio which is 11' wide. 
Seating distance about 8'-10' from the screen (I know, that's really close)
It IS a dedicated Media Room - no windows - but am going with the Grey screen because I want to have lights on if needed and not effect the "wash out" look as much

Wondering if anyone has done any of the above and your recommendation. Thanks in advance, you guys are great!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How far back will the projector be sitting from the screen?
The calculator at Projector central shows the BenQ will do a 140" diagonal 2:40,1 screen if the projector is mounted at 14ft


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> How far back will the projector be sitting from the screen?
> The calculator at Projector central shows the BenQ will do a 140" diagonal 2:40,1 screen if the projector is mounted at 14ft


The ceiling hookups are about 15' back - Would the Projector need to be further or closer to get the best picture quality? 

That's something I don't know how to measure - will test I guess once I have the projector hooked up? or is there a better way to know in advance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go here and select the 2:39,1 box and move the distance around you will see what this projector will do at certain distances from a screen. The closer the better but you cant go closer than 14ft if you want a 140" screen


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok great, that makes sense. What about the Screen - Elite Screens ER138H1-Wide - the Grey material is rated 1.0 Gain - Is that type of material best if you want the flexibility of having lights on?  They won't be 100watt bulbs but if my kids have friends over and they are playing video games or on the guitars would like to still maintain best possible picture.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

My reactions:


1) You are headed in the right direction. PJ systems are incredible.

2) I think your screen size is too big, both for throw and for viewing...definitely make sure you get the right size. I have a Carada screen...they have wonderful tech support...if you're not set on the Elite...give them a call and run your numbers by with them.

3)Reconsider the grey screen. If you're room is dedicated, I'd encourage you to "go all the way" and make sure your room is light controlled with dark light-soaking paint, etc. There are plenty of resources to get you pointed in that direction. If you do the leg work, you'll be able to have some dim lighting the rear of the room without degrading the picture...and the upside of having a properly darkened room for true dark viewing is worth the effort. It's kind of like the difference between EQ-ed and non-EQed bass. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> My reactions:
> 
> 
> 1) You are headed in the right direction. PJ systems are incredible.
> ...


Thanks Todd - I appreciate any feedback either way. Question, in your opinion, what's the downside with having the *Grey* Screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, even though the projector will do 140" given your seating distance is only 10ft that puts the sides well out of the comfortable range of your vision. You will find yourself turning your head alot to see everything thats going on on the screen.
A grey screen will look better in a room with the lights on however it is not good if your going to watch movies in the dark. The whites wont look as good and I think thats a worse tradeoff than having good blacks in a lighted room.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, even though the projector will do 140" given your seating distance is only 10ft that puts the sides will out of the comfortable range of your vision. You will find yourself turning your head alot to see everything thats going on on the screen.


Ok - how far back would the seats need to be? And/Or, how big should the screen be for 8'-10' seating position?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> A grey screen will look better in a room with the lights on however it is not good if your going to watch movies in the dark. The whites wont look as good and I think thats a worse tradeoff than having good blacks in a lighted room.


I would not go with a screen larger than 120" at that distance I sit at 12ft back from a 120" 2:35,1 screen and I find it perfect.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> I would not go with a screen larger than 120" at that distance I sit at 12ft back from a 120" 2:35,1 screen and I find it perfect.


Ok, great advice! Thanks again.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok, I'm throwing this one back to everyone - what about the CURVED screens? I've ready that it can throw off normal viewing like an NFL game or just regular TV shows? Thoughts, rants, raves?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Curved can be nice but I personally think they are a little bit of snake oil unless your looking at a Huge room with many different seating positions I dont see the advantage.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

so Tony - can I ask which brand of screen you're using? comparing cost and construction along with ease of installation I am considering Silver Ticket and Elite Screens - both offer 2:35 ratio 115" or 125" screen. I'll probably switch to the white screen instead of Grey and go with the smaller screen 115 or 125. curious which brand you have.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The purpose of the grey screen is to reflect less light (reducing the impact of ambient light in non-ideal rooms). It will keep the darks darker, but will have an impact on brightness and whites. If you have a chance to have a true light controlled room in which the screen is reflective but the surrounding are not, the implementation of a white screen will give you the best opportunity to dial-in your projector. You won't need to bother with cranking brightness, etc. (ultimately allowing you to get contrast spot-on).

It's a give and take, for sure. Not everyone wants (or can) go total light controlled. If your room is a clean slate and you have the opportunity to go that route, I would read more about it and go for it. It's worth it. If not...then definitely don't shy away from grey screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a white screen from Jamestown, Its one of his first or second generation screens but its been very good for the 3 years Ive had it.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

If you get the projector first you can shine it on the wall and visualize how big your screen is. When we did this we found that the size I planned to go with was extremely uncomfortable so we downsized as well as switched to 2.35:1 as to limit the height.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go for the biggest screen you can fit and then place the projector up temporarily to see how big of a picture you feel comfortable with. We are running a 185" (diagonal) scope screen and most people prefer to sit in the front row which is 12' from the screen. We have zero eye strain, and the picture looks great.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

We were ok with a bigger screen than recommended until action scenes came on, and especially when video games were played. Going significantly beyond THX recommendations is very uncomfortable on playstation games in my opinion. Way too much fast vertical eye movement. At 110" and 10' away I can see every blackhead on the noses of the actors, which is plenty.  I remember the first time I experienced that, it was The Matrix at an IMax theater, was shocked that I could see Keanu's blackhead's in their full glory.  Nasty.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

How far along are you on your media room ?:wave:


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Everything is in or on the walls - just finished replacing the Projector mount with Chief Quick connect Elite mount (pieced together between ebay and amazon for about $45) - in the middle of constructing bottom cabinets, next will be the sides, bulk head for directional LED lights, rebuild riser to push seating back, swap carpet, flat black paint on front walls, sound panels for walls ... needless to say its a long term project but can flop down on the couch thats in there now to enjoy a theater experience whenever the mood strikes!


----------

